# خطوات تصنيع ماكينة cnc للطلبه



## twfeek (10 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لاحظت أثناء تجولى فى المنتدى تعدد الرسائل من الطلبه الذين يرغبون فى عمل مشروع تخرج فى مجال تصنيع ماكينات cnc لذى فأننى أقترح على السادة المهندسين الذين يعملو فى هذا المجال المشاركة فى هذا الموضوع وجعله مثبت وأن تكون جميع المشاركات عبارة عن شرح للخطوات المقترحة أو أضافة معلومات عن الماكينات من حيث متطلباتها وأجزائها وأماكن شراء الخامات والبرامج المساعدة أو الأسئلة والأمتناع عن رسائل الشكر والمجاملة حتى يكون الموضوع مرجعا لكل من يريد السؤال فى هذا المجال 
وسوف أبدأ إن شاء الله قريبا بوضع بعض المعلومات عن هذا الموضوع


----------



## شعبانكو (11 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرئع


----------



## مصطفى الصفواني (11 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيالا اوجزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## محمد دج (12 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## دعيج (13 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس دهب (18 أكتوبر 2007)

...................... Thanks


----------



## ابراهيم انتاج (6 ديسمبر 2007)

استاذ twfeek انا من مصر و اريد وصيله اتصال بك ضروريا سواء بريداو موبيل بخصوص موضوع مهم جدا و عمل فى مجال CNC و دورات تدريبية اريد الاستفسار عنها بالتفصيل 
و شكرا و لك لانى عضو جديد و لا استطيع ارسال رسائل خاصه هنا على المنتدى
وانا ميلى ora_eng على ****** و فى انتظار ردك سريعا


----------



## h2foo3 (11 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور يا اخى الكريم جزاك الله خيرا وفقك الله الى الطرق الصحيح


----------



## switzerland (21 ديسمبر 2007)

واني اشكرك وأقدر جهدك الرائع
:7:


----------



## احمد_هندسة (5 يناير 2008)

الف شكر على هذه الافادة الرائعة


----------



## twfeek (6 يناير 2008)

إعتزار لجميع المشاركين 
من الواضح اننا مازلنا كعرب لا نقراء جيدا حيث طلبت من الجميع الإمتناع عن عبارات الشكر أو المجاملة ( إلا إذا كانت العبارات السابقة تريقة على الموضوع ) وهذا أولا أما عن ثانيا فمن الواضح أن جميعنا ماذلنا لانريد الإعطاء ولاكن نتمتع بالأخذ فقط فقد طرحت الموضوع من ثلاث أشهر ولم يشارك أحد بإضافه أو رأى والمشاركات كلها من الواضح أنها مشاركات سلبية من 9 أعضاء وعدد المشاهدات 143 مشاهدة وفى النهاية أكرر أسفى لكل من شارك أو شاهد عن أسلوبى هذا فأنا لا أقصد التقليل من أحد ولاك فاليلقى كل منا بدلوة عسا أن نساعد مهندس أو طالب عربى او نستفيد أنفسنا من مشاركاتنا جميعا ( أكرر أسفى )


----------



## twfeek (7 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
سوف أتكلم عن طريقة التفكير فى تصنيع ماكينة cnc
فى البداية يجب أن نحدد نوعية الماكينة ( فريزة مخرطة مثقاب ....)
عدد المحاور ( من المعتاد التحكم فى محورين أو ثلاثة عند تصنيع ماكينة للطلبة )
عمل تصور عام للهيكل الذى سوف يتم إنشاء الماكينة عليه
تحديد القدرات والأحمال المطلوبة لتحديد أنواع وقدرات المحركات
بداية التفكير فى عملية التحكم ( ربط الماكية بجهاز حاسب شخصى - عمل دائرة تحكم ثابتة - عمل دائرة تحكم متخيرة )
وبمحاولة التعمق فى الأفكار السابقة بعض الشئ يمكننا وضع بعض الملاحظات
بالنسبة لعدد المحاور كلما ذاد عدد المحاور الذى سوف يتم التحكم بها كلما ذادت التكلفة وذادت صعوبة البرمجة مع ملاحظة أمر هام وهو هل سوف يتم التحكم فى سرعة الدوران فعلى سبيل المثال عند تصنيع ماكينة ثقب للدوائر الكهربية لا نحتاج للتحكم فى السرعة حيث من الممكن الثقب ببنطة ذات قطر ثابت والتحكم فى محورى xوy فقط ولانحتاج أيضا للتحكم الكامل فى محور z حيث أن عمق القطع ثابت فنحتاج فى هذة الحالة إلى موتور يعمل على دوران البنطة بسرعة ثابتة ( يجب أن نراعى أن يكون وزنه خفيف نسبيا نظرا لتحركه عند تحرك محور z كما يجب مراعات القدرة المطلوبه للقطع )ونحتاج أيضا لموتور عاكس للحركة يتم تركيبة على فتيل وجشمة لحركة z وعدد 2 لمتسويتش للتحكم فى تحرك محور z فى الإتجاه الموجب والإتجاه السالب .
سوف أحاول فى المرة القادمة مناقشة التحكم فى هذا المحور بدون الدخول فى تفاصيل البرمجة ولاكن أتمنا أن أجد مشاركات إيجابية 
السلام عليكم


----------



## djamel9 (18 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
أخي هل من الممكن تحويل ماكنة MillingMachine إلى ماكنة CNC


----------



## نيولا (23 يناير 2008)

*فكره انشاء متجر يقوم بعمليه تزويد المهتمين بكل المستلزمات والمواد لتصنيع المكينه*

اخي الكريم 

ارجو التواصل للموضوع المطروح 

يفقد الكثير من محبي السي ان سي توفر المستلزمات الخاصه بالمكينه مما يضطرون الي عمل القطع من السوق المحلي قبل الشروع في تفعيل متطلباتك من اثراء المهندسين العرب بتصنيع المكينه لابد من توفر الخدمات المسانده وهي تشمل الاتي ك

فتح موقع وليكون عن طريق المنتدي بتوفير جميع المستلزمات باسعار معقوله من اعمده وجير بوكس وبيرنقات وقايد ويه وكنترول ودرايفرات والقطع الخاصه كلها بتصنيع المكينه والمواتير من ستبر موتور الي سورفر موتور

الاستشاره عن بعد والتعريف وتقديم الخبره في انشاء الهيكل الخارجي للمكينه وتزويد طالبي تصنيع المكينه بكل المعلومات المطلوبه

اخي الكريم لي الرغبه بعمل متجر ليس الغرض من الربح المادي اكثر من المساعده في تفعيل وتوسيع المعرفه بين شباب العرب علي تصنيع المكينه


----------



## يحيى يحيى (9 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
ياريت لو عندك مشروع كامل بالبرنامج لمكنة 5 اكسس (5 محاور) ومخصصة للزخارف والمشغولات الدقيقة كالذهب وتكون سهلة التنفيذ هيكون لك ثواب كبير قوي باذن الله وارجو الرد يا اخي وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمود جميل (22 يناير 2009)

http://cars-vision.blogspot.com


----------



## majestic1 (31 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس توفيق


----------



## medhat antoun (13 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراا علي مجهودك


----------



## احسان القريشي (23 مارس 2011)

لماذا بعض الروابط غير مجدية وشكرا


----------



## على ترونيك (10 مايو 2011)

اخى العزيز


هل من الممكن شراء فتيل بقطر 15 مم وا طول 25 سم بالجشمه؟ هل هناك شركات تنتج هذا الفتيل جاهزا؟ لا اريد اللجؤ لخراط, سيكون الامر مكلف... :81:​


----------



## maher_guizeni (11 مايو 2011)

http://pminmo.com/
http://www.lirtex.com/robotics/diy-cnc-machine/
http://buildyourcnc.com/Step2.aspx
http://www.otocoup.com/CarteL6208_e.htm#Cmd

​


----------



## طارق الشريف2 (15 مايو 2011)

:28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28:


----------



## maher_guizeni (15 مايو 2011)

http://usuaris.tinet.cat/sje/cnc/laser_eng.htm


----------



## عمار فلاح محمود (23 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا اخي على المجهود


----------

